

Why is it that a single vote can make a huge difference in social news sites? - amichail

It makes no sense statistically.  Perhaps it's done that way to attract more users and encourage voting at the cost of fairness?
======
noodle
could you elaborate more? i'm not 100% following. huge difference as compared
to what, or in what sense?

~~~
amichail
In many subreddits, a single up vote would send a submission to the front
page.

~~~
mooism2
Would these be subreddits where there were not that many votes being cast? Or
not many links being submitted?

~~~
amichail
Yes, they are less popular ones. In many of them, the upvote from your
submission alone is enough to send the entry to the front page. This happens
with subreddits that are more popular than you might suspect.

All this appears to encourage submission and voting by giving you unreasonable
power.

